
Show HN: Holiday traditions around the world - hypallage
http://culturecurious.co
======
hypallage
Discover and share all the interesting/funny/strange ways people celebrate the
same event. Holidays and festivals are essential to our cultural heritage -
they can seem so different, yet capture the same spirit and all mean good

